# sawing with JMC, red oak, bradford pear



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

hey all went sawing with James a bit ago couldnt have had a greater time. (thanks James!) learned a ton about the woodmizer lt30, got to saw some awesome lumber, hang with some awesome people, watch a copper head get killed, find out that carpenter ants cannot distinguish between people and wood, saw through some shotgun shot and take some LEVEL pieces of lumber on home with me. So with no further blather here's some beautiful red oak and bradford pear...


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

whoops! here ya go


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

and shamore


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

and some bradford pear


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey those are some great shots Bond, gotta get me one of those i-phones. I'm glad you had a good experience, it was just as fun for me to watch you like a kid with a new toy.
James


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

bradford and a dead snake, I kind of think the whole thing looks like a fish but youve gotta turn your head... haha... happy milling all


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

How come the red oak boards I bought at Menard's don't look like yours?:laughing: That is some really nice looking wood. Also, that's a good sized copperhead. Glad you snuffed him. No shortage of those in TN. Gary


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed yourself and learned something.

I have never heard of Bradford pear being good for anything except for growing fast.

George


----------

